# 2 mg klonopin v. 10 mg valium



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

How do these compare at those doses. Which is stronger? Which causes more depression and lack of motivation?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

While many charts say .5mg Klonopin=10mg of Valium for myself this was not the case as 10mg of valium was more effective than .5mg of klonopin.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I've read that. I was wondering if people found 10 mg of valium was better than 2 mg of klonopin.


----------



## lei (Nov 11, 2004)

for me they're roughly equivalent in efficacy. but with klonopin i was a bit fuzzy-headed and cottonmouthy, not with valium. also valium leaves my system more slowly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to get 2 mg of Klonopin from my GP. I wasn't happy with it (didn't do much) and I asked if he'd switch me to Valium. He then gave me 40 mg of Valium a day, the equivalent according to most benzo equivalency charts.

I'd say the equivalency charts lie with regard to Klonopin potency. I'd say Klonopin is maybe half as strong as they claim it to be.

Equivalencies based on my personal experience:

10 mg Valium = 1 mg Xanax = 2 mg Ativan = 1 mg Klonopin


----------



## lei (Nov 11, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I'd say the equivalency charts lie with regard to Klonopin potency. I'd say Klonopin is maybe half as strong as they claim it to be.
> 
> Equivalencies based on my personal experience:
> 
> 10 mg Valium = 1 mg Xanax = 2 mg Ativan = 1 mg Klonopin


agreed, in fact i'm saying that for me klonopin is even less strong than claimed, that 10mg valium = 2 mg klonopin. i saw a chart once (sorry, i don't have it) that estimated it that way too, and it's how my doc converted me to valium.


----------

